# Wyoming Whitetails, my first drop tine Buck!



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

It's been another great opening day in Wyoming. 4 of the 5 of us filled tags today. I knocked down my first deer with a drop tine. 188 yards with my 300 win mag. He dropped in his tracks. We still have 3 goat tags and a cow elk tag. Hopefully we can fill them tomarrow.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats, nice going.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

That'll do for sure! Congrats to your Crew


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Great deer, congrats!


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, that was fast! Great job and beautiful buck! Congratulations! You're going to need additional wall space! Good luck on the goat!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Kennybks said:


> Wow, that was fast! Great job and beautiful buck! Congratulations! You're going to need additional wall space! Good luck on the goat!


Thanks Kenny! I'm hunting cow elk today. 3 others buddies are hunting speed goats.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

sweet.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

The rest of the crews tagged out. Just my cow elk tag to fill!


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

That goat looks huge! I know the mule deer is big, but man that's one heck of a pronghorn!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice buck! Sounds like a great hunt.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Do you have friends out there, or do you own property out there?


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Hunting18 said:


> Do you have friends out there, or do you own property out there?


Outfitter I've been hunting with since 2005.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

boomstick said:


> Outfitter I've been hunting with since 2005.



Would you share the name of the outfitter or prefer to keep him for your self?


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Hunting18 said:


> Would you share the name of the outfitter or prefer to keep him for your self?


Kretchman Outfitter 1-307-736-2327 Kelby is who you want to talk to.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats to both you and the rest of your gang! Impressive animals for sure. I always loved hunting in Wyoming great place.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

VERY, VERY nice! Congrats to all the successful hunters!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Congrats looks like a great time


----------

